# What's your favorite respirator mask?



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

I currently use the 3m respirator mask I bought at Home Depot for $40. It doesn't work very well. I hate the smell of cast iron dust and having it in my nostrils even with that mask. 
I would prefer to use my snap cutter but a lot of these lines I work on would probably crack with that. I use the grinder and sawzall which both put out a lot of dust.
I've tried those disposable masks which you can squeeze the metal tab to form around your nose but those don't work well either.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> I currently use the 3m respirator mask I bought at Home Depot for $40. It doesn't work very well. I hate the smell of cast iron dust and having it in my nostrils even with that mask.
> I would prefer to use my snap cutter but a lot of these lines I work on would probably crack with that. I use the grinder and sawzall which both put out a lot of dust.
> I've tried those disposable masks which you can squeeze the metal tab to form around your nose but those don't work well either.





Use water when you cut the pipe. If you don't have a helper to use a squeeze bottle than get like a camel back and hang it with the tube dripping on the cut.






.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Bottom row 3M with pancakes or if you really want to ged rid of the smell use the one to the right with the flat charcoal (VOC) packs.

Cartridges can be seen on the left side.

https://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/canister-masks-83572/#post1195818


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Although it’s a pain at first. Get a grinder vacuum attachment and a small cordless vacuum like the Milwaukee. Once you you get in the habit, you’ll always want to do it this way. Then you can wear a regular mask and face shield if you want.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

89plumbum said:


> Although it’s a pain at first. Get a grinder vacuum attachment and a small cordless vacuum like the Milwaukee. Once you you get in the habit, you’ll always want to do it this way. Then you can wear a regular mask and face shield if you want.


 I have one of those HEPA vacuums that is OSHA compliant. I will probably try this if I can find an adapter that fits my grinder. It's one of those $15 harbor freight specials and it's been in muddy trenches many years without issue.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

Use water when you cut the pipe. If you don't have a helper to use a squeeze bottle than get like a camel back and hang it with the tube dripping on the cut.
[/QUOTE]

That is usually what I do on the trenches dug with a backhoe. On the inside digs there isn't a whole lot of space most of the time since we try to disturb the least amount of concrete possible. 
Plus I'm pretty sure my grinder isn't waterproof. 
The dig I did yesterday was self watering since the cast iron line was clogged, haha.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

Tango said:


> Bottom row 3M with pancakes or if you really want to ged rid of the smell use the one to the right with the flat charcoal (VOC) packs.
> 
> Cartridges can be seen on the left side.
> 
> https://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/canister-masks-83572/#post1195818


 I have one like the second from the top left. Maybe my nose is a weird shape because I can't get a great seal no matter how tight I get it.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> I have one like the second from the top left. Maybe my nose is a weird shape because I can't get a great seal no matter how tight I get it.


You might have the wrong size. There's small, medium large. I'm a beefy guy but my size is medium.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> Use water when you cut the pipe. If you don't have a helper to use a squeeze bottle than get like a camel back and hang it with the tube dripping on the cut.


 That is usually what I do on the trenches dug with a backhoe. On the inside digs there isn't a whole lot of space most of the time since we try to disturb the least amount of concrete possible. 
Plus I'm pretty sure my grinder isn't waterproof. 
The dig I did yesterday was self watering since the cast iron line was clogged, haha.[/QUOTE]




The grinder doesn't have to be watertight, you only put water on the blade edge. I use a cordless grinder so I am not worried about being shocked. Even if yours is corded you can just use a gfci and be fine.




Those masks only work well if they seal which often times means being CLEAN shaven.




Take your grinder guard, cut a notch in it, and weld a piece of pipe that a vacuum hose will fit. I am sure tango could make something good like that! 








.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> Take your grinder guard, cut a notch in it, and weld a piece of pipe that a vacuum hose will fit. I am sure tango could make something good like that!
> 
> 
> .




https://www.amazon.ca/DEWALT-DWE461...ocphy=9000630&hvtargid=pla-479592009004&psc=1


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

That DeWalt shroud is only for grinding. It won't work for cutting. I know I've seen some that will work for that application. 
I'm not going to be lugging a HEPA vacuum everywhere I go though so that's why I was inquiring about the respirator. Plus I use my sawzall most of the time anyway. 
I'll see if I can try out different sizes and find one that works. I'm just tired of using q-tips to clean out my nostrils and them coming out like I've been in a mine all day, haha.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> https://www.amazon.ca/DEWALT-DWE461...ocphy=9000630&hvtargid=pla-479592009004&psc=1





That won't work for cutting and for less than 75$ american I can buy a whole nother grinder and modify the included guard*S *to be exactly how I want.


https://www.amazon.com/12000RPM-Switch，1-Grinding-Carrying-Tacklife/dp/B07PJGX7WQ/


That one comes with two guards.




I still think his best bet is to electrical tape a garden hose to the pipe pointing at the cut and set it to a trickle like I do.






.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

89plumbum said:


> Although it’s a pain at first. Get a grinder vacuum attachment and a small cordless vacuum like the Milwaukee. Once you you get in the habit, you’ll always want to do it this way. Then you can wear a regular mask and face shield if you want.


I use my Milwaukee cordless vacuum when cutting drywall, tile, wood, etc.. 
it does a great job keeping dust/dirt under control and minimizing job-end clean up.


----------

